# Does Sig make a P250 that has a double single action trigger?



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Does Sig make a P250 with a option for a double/single action trigger?

If not, does sig make a true subcompact that does use a double/single trigger?

Being a true subcompact is critical along with it being in 9mm.

thanks for your help.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The P250 on comes in the DA format. Unfortunately, I believe the P224 has a SA/DA version, however, it may be a little big to qualify as a subcompact. I don't think this model is available yet.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

SIG SP2022 is what you should look at. It is a DA/SA poly framed Sig pistol priced about the same as a P250. Both pistols are "best buys" IMHO.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I concur. I own a 2022 in 9mm and an older 2340. Love them both.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Double action (DA) by definition _is _a DA/SA (God I hate that term).


----------

